# Anyone know whose horse is on the current Hillshire Farms commercial?



## Margo_C-T (Mar 25, 2010)

Twice now, I've noticed a 'white'(pink skin, so probably a cremello?) "pony" featured in a Hillshire Farms commercial(for lunch meat, I *think*--I wasn't really 'watching' it, but suddenly heard the words,"...the girl with the pony...", and I had to really look! Commercial ends w/ group of kids shouting something and 'shooting' their arms up into the air as they do...'Pony' reacts, but only by raising its head--GOOD 'Pony'!!




It *may* be a small Shetland, but sure looks like it could be classified as a miniature horse. Wondered if anyone has the 'inside story' on whose horse it is, and how it came to be on this commercial--I know that Jenifer(Millstone)has had one or more minis who've worked in commercials??

Cute little horse, all 'spiffed up' for the cameras!

Margo(who is on the computer more than usual because we are having the 'eternal winter' here,

thanks to El Nino!! I am tired, tired, TIRED of snow and mud!! To add insult to injury, yesterday a local 'head' weatherman said we could expect it to continue to be 'cool and wet' through April AND May...oh, GREAT!!(she said, with tongue deep in cheek...)


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 25, 2010)

I dont know who that is and I think also it sure looks like a Mini. Cute.


----------



## PennyLane (Mar 25, 2010)

I've noticed that commercial too.. The mini in the commercial looks almost identical to my Penny


----------



## Katiean (Mar 25, 2010)

think she looks like a mini too. Did you notice the little "boots" she has on so she won't slip?


----------



## Labmom567 (May 31, 2011)

He is my mini and his name is Blu, but I call him BooBoo. He is a really sweet boy. Blu did the Hillshire Farms commercial two summers ago. I've never actually seen the commercial on TV only on the internet. I guess it didn't run in my area. My mom saw the commercial and told me about it. A wrangler in Fillmore, California calls me from time to time to rent my minis. Blu has a brother that looks almost identical to him. It's hard to tell them apart.


----------



## REO (Jun 1, 2011)

I saw that TV ad quite a few times.





Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Seashells (Jun 2, 2011)

Labmom567 said:


> He is my mini and his name is Blu, but I call him BooBoo. He is a really sweet boy. Blu did the Hillshire Farms commercial two summers ago. I've never actually seen the commercial on TV only on the internet. I guess it didn't run in my area. My mom saw the commercial and told me about it. A wrangler in Fillmore, California calls me from time to time to rent my minis. Blu has a brother that looks almost identical to him. It's hard to tell them apart.


That's so cool. He seems like a wonderful horse


----------

